# K2 Work Stinx



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I rented some Work Stinx and really liked them. I found a good deal on some 05ish skiis but the ones I rented were the newer model. 

Soes anyone know if there was any changes besides the graphics?


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

i beleive graphics are the only change ..i have a black and white pair for cheap selling for 200 but could do 275 if you ask nicely! they are also freshly tuned and waxed with my special blend of purple,green,graphite Purl wax


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

oops 175 sorry


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I should be able to get these to my door for about 100. If not I can score some of the new ones for about 200.

I will need bindings if you have any to spare.


----------

